# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Electric mandola coming down the pipe!

## downtowndalebrown

No word on their tenor guitar yet, but in Eastwood Guitar's newsletter, here's what jumped out at me:

"new 8-string Electric Mandola in the shape of the Eastwood MAP guitar"

which for those who don't know, looks like 

No word on price, scale length, etc, but could be worth a look.  Supposed to have more info available early next week.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Well that's cool.  :Smile: 
But I'm still waiting for the tenor guitar.  The one at winter NAMM seemed like a done deal.

Daniel

----------


## delsbrother

Hmm.. I don't know how to feel about this. I would love this, but _for some reason_ I would rather have a mandola version of the Airline '59.. I wonder if all the bolt-on necks are swappable between body shapes?

----------


## mrmando

Wonder if the mandola will come with a Bigsby...

----------


## mrmando

Well, here it is a week later, and no mandolas posted that I could find ...

----------


## Steve Ostrander

I've heard of a "Florida", but that one has a "New England"!

That's a copy of an old National guitar. I believe that David Lindley has one.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

I was right! Found it on Dave's website.

----------


## delsbrother

It actually looks _Sahmaxesque_. Red please. :0

----------


## mrmando

Other than this video, there's still no copy or photos to be had. What is this, stealth marketing?

----------


## Christian McKee

Is there a recording of the actual mandola though, instead of airmandola?  It looks cool and all, but enquiring ears want to hear!

Christian

----------


## downtowndalebrown

Finally, it's up on their site.  And it's CHEAP!

http://eastwoodguitars.com/Other/air...andola_frm.htm

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

That is too cool for words, except for "I want one"!

----------


## mrmando

Well, too bad it's only in seafoam. I would prefer black. 

But I still want one. I might even (gasp) buy it new!

----------


## Ben Milne

US$500 W/ HSC and shipped international seems like a pretty good deal...

----------


## thistle3585

Interesting.  I worked with Eastwood for awhile on an eight string bridge because they said their supplier in China wouldn't make a bridge with individual saddles.  They elected not to go with my design, yet here they have such a bridge but they only offer it on the Airline and not the mandocaster.  It makes me wonder if the Airline is built in a different factory, and possibly different country.

----------


## rico mando

i have ordered one no with no case .i doubt i will keep it very long though, once you get used to 5 strings its hard to go back to only 4.

----------


## mrmando

On the other hand, it might look nice next to my FM-984.

----------


## Verne Andru

One showed up on eBay this AM. The Map isn't my fave body style, but this is certainly moving in the right direction.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> On the other hand, it might look nice next to my FM-984.


Yes, it would.
I was thinking the same thing about my FM-988.  ;-)

Love the Map shape.  The first one I ever saw was, believe it or not, Graham Nash's.  He used one in the CSN Daylight Again tour (1983-1984).  It was either sonic blue or sea foam green, the colors are fading in my memory.  Had a gazillion knobs on it, looked slicker than a vaseline cover slip-n-slide.

Daniel

----------


## Chief

Well, I just ordered mine. They have a deal until July 31 for free shipping. So you pay just $299. They don't have cases for them yet- Mike Robinson said it would be a couple of months for those. Buy hey, you save $49 on shipping. I have no financial interest in this at all, but if you're thinking of getting one of these cool little numbers, this might be the time. You need to order through myrareguitars.com- which is a related company to Airline. I plan on doing a review for Emando.com Martin when I've had a chance to test drive it for awhile.

----------


## rico mando

no free shipping for me in canada ? may be i will email a complaint

----------


## MandoNicity

Co cool!! I want one too!!!

JR

----------


## TonyEarth

looks and sounds awesome. i think id get one after i get my electric mandolin and improve at playing mandolin

----------


## rico mando

Wow sent a little email to eastwood and they refunded me my shipping costs right away.great guys at eastwood  thanks michael robson :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Richard Singleton

These are now available in black, in addition to the seafoam, and also with left handed setup.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=STRK:MEWAX:IT

----------


## Mandobart

uh-oh, EMAS is flaring up fierce!

----------


## Ronny

Does anybody have try this electric mandola.
It's expensive, but it seems pretty cool...

----------


## mrmando

> Well, I just ordered mine. ... I plan on doing a review for Emando.com Martin when I've had a chance to test drive it for awhile.


Chief, any progress on that review?

I wouldn't call the Duesenberg a "mandola" -- it has 12 strings and is intended for a guitar-based tuning. Duesenberg calls it a "mando guitar."

----------


## Chief

Yeah, guess I haven't gotten around to that one yet. One of these days. Actually haven't played it much. Did drop it down to 4 strings, and that seemed to work better. Will do the review as soon as time permits.

----------

